# Dressage Prospect? OTTB Gelding



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I see posty behind with long cannons as his most limiting feature. His angles up front also leave something to be desired.

I would pass as IMO there are many OTTBs with better conformation for dressage. Unless he's in dire peril - but that doesn't sound to be the case.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I, too, would pass. That right front fetlocks looks puffy on the still shot and some of his trot strides look uneven, like he may favor it a touch? Or maybe it's just the movement from his extremely upright shoulder. I just can't see him ever getting a good extension with that lack of shoulder angle.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I thought the fetlock looks a bit swollen too - might be the shot though
He's so unbalanced on the lunge that its not really giving a very good view of him. Would be better to see him working under saddle on a larger area where he can move freely and trotting up in hand on a straight level hard surface
If you only want to do low level stuff for fun then you should go and see him in the flesh so to speak but there are so many horses like this about you can afford to be a bit picky
His height would put me off as much as anything - unless you're really tall it could be a disadvantage.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking at the video and the stills I can say that the still photo does this horse no favors. He is stood so his shoulder appears very steep and his hind leg posty. He actually is not nearly so posty behind and his shoulder lays back quite nicely. I think he would go 4th level. He probably won't take you to Grand Prix. 

I would actually be much more inclined to have this horse xrayed (would have him xrayed anyway and especially the front fetlock joints) and look at eventing. He has enough bone and enough power and is clearly balanced enough. The question is does he have the courage and heart? 

He is a very nice overall balanced horse. I like him. The xrays might show nothing (he is sound in the video). If they were clean I would consider giving him time off.. maybe 6 months.. do see if those front fetlock joints became less thick (would also consult a vet on that).


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

He is cute and a typical TB but I agree about the possible unevenness..his stride was short up front. The issue with the lead behind..he bounced himself out of it when he played into the canter.

I agree that seeing him under saddle in a larger circle and straight lines, being ridden forward and not lunged would be a better indicator. His shoulder is rather straight for dressage and be VERY careful about OTTBs; if you decide to pursue pay the extra and have a full set of radiographs taken.

Also pay attention to his feet..TBs are notorious for long toes and under-run heels which helps with the development of navicular issues. He also paddles..that right front comes around wide on the outside of that circle tracking left.

For general comment..is it me or does it seem strange that the conformation "look" with the camera never shows the bottom portion of the legs up close? We get a good view of the general body but only a "peek" of lower legs and hooves.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I see posty behind with long cannons as his most limiting feature. His angles up front also leave something to be desired.
> 
> I would pass as IMO there are many OTTBs with better conformation for dressage. Unless he's in dire peril - but that doesn't sound to be the case.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually in my area there aren't very many OTTBs, mostly just STBs and those are definitely not dressage fit. :lol: My sister and I trained my aunts STB for low level, and got a somewhat decent trot and cater out of him but just looked weird. Awesome jumper though, and he'd even pace to jumps and clear a 3' fence. 



Elana said:


> Looking at the video and the stills I can say that the still photo does this horse no favors. He is stood so his shoulder appears very steep and his hind leg posty. He actually is not nearly so posty behind and his shoulder lays back quite nicely. I think he would go 4th level. He probably won't take you to Grand Prix.
> 
> I would actually be much more inclined to have this horse xrayed (would have him xrayed anyway and especially the front fetlock joints) and look at eventing. He has enough bone and enough power and is clearly balanced enough. The question is does he have the courage and heart?
> 
> He is a very nice overall balanced horse. I like him. The xrays might show nothing (he is sound in the video). If they were clean I would consider giving him time off.. maybe 6 months.. do see if those front fetlock joints became less thick (would also consult a vet on that).


 Yeah, that's why I said the video was a lot better for looking at his conformation.

I haven't competed anything over training level so I'll be over the moon if I get a horse that goes to fourth. Lol. I was thinking second or third would be fine.

He's already had a PPE done (with xrays, shots, coggins, ect.) and everything is good He came with a three year old and she is keeping the three year old to share with her sister, and where he's so tall he's not a good fit for both of them. 


tlkng1 said:


> He is cute and a typical TB but I agree about the possible unevenness..his stride was short up front. The issue with the lead behind..he bounced himself out of it when he played into the canter.
> 
> I agree that seeing him under saddle in a larger circle and straight lines, being ridden forward and not lunged would be a better indicator. His shoulder is rather straight for dressage and be VERY careful about OTTBs; if you decide to pursue pay the extra and have a full set of radiographs taken.
> 
> ...


 I think the unevenness is from the uneven ground and him being on a kind of small circle with all fours shoed and on grass. 

I think part of that is because its her husband taking the video. Lol. Not many husbands are horse smart and know what they're doing, they try but not always the best... I mean have you had your husband/boyfriend put a halter on your horse? :wink: However, I could be wrong but just thought I'd give a different opinion.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Actually, I like him. In the bottom picture I think he is one of the better OTTB's that I've seen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I know an OTTB who switched leads behind when he was anxious-- over jumps, during a dressage test etc. I would probably pass. I personally don't think it's normal for a horse to switch leads behind and it's not something I'd know how to correct.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

existentialpony said:


> I know an OTTB who switched leads behind when he was anxious-- over jumps, during a dressage test etc. I would probably pass. I personally don't think it's normal for a horse to switch leads behind and it's not something I'd know how to correct.


 Unfortunately I've had to deal with it a couple of times, most of the time its a balance thing but sometimes it pain or the horse just being silly and not thinking. My sister's WP mare switches her leads in the hind while lunging and out in the field but is fine under saddle and has had the vet check her several times. Most of the time its an easy fix. Never heard of one changing leads in the hind when anxious, but I guess it kind of goes with the silly and not thinking like I mentioned; they're just so nervous they get what they're doing.


----------

